# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Canlı yayında tapu hilesi!

## bozok

*Canlı yayında tapu hilesi!* 

*26.09.2008 / gazetevatan.com*



*RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman’ın NTV’de katıldığı programda “Armada’nın yüzde 3.3’ünü 41 bin YTL’ye aldık. İşte tapusu” diye gösterdiği belgenin Armada’ya değil, Armada 2’nin yapılacağı yandaki arsaya ait olduğu ortaya çıktı* 

70 milyonluk Türk halkı adına televizyon kanallarının halkı aldatmasını, çocukların TV yayınlarından zarar görmesini engellemekle görevli olan RTüK’ün Başkanı Zahid Akman’ın katıldığı canlı yayında halkı aldattığı ortaya çıktı. Akman’ın NTV’deki canlı yayında “Armada’nın yüzde 3.3’ünü 41 bin YTL’ye aldık. İşte tapusu” diye gösterdiği tapunun, şu anda Armada Alışveriş Merkezi’nin bulunduğu arsanın değil, Armada 2’nin yapılacağı hemen yandaki 10 dönümlük bir arsaya ait tapunun olduğu anlaşıldı. 

Armada Genel Müdürü *Yıldır Ertem* VATAN’a,* “Akman’ın televizyonda gösterdiği tapuyu tam olarak görmemekle birlikte, bunun Armada’nın üzerinde kurulu araziye ait olmadığını sanıyorum. Yanlışlıkla gösterdiğini tahmin ediyorum”* dedi. Armada ortaklığını mal beyanında da göstermeyen Akman’ın canlı yayında bu nedenle eksik ve yanlış bilgi verdiği sanılıyor. 

*Armada macerası*

şimdi Akman’ın Armada macerasını biraz basitleştirerek anlatmaya çalışalım:

* Zahid Akman, ağabeyi Turgut Akman, eski RP’li Hasan Hüseyin Ceylan ve Kanal 7’nin sahibi Zekeriya Karaman’ın şu anda ortak oldukları Hayat Yapı’nın Armada macerası 7 Temmuz 2003’te başlıyor. Resmi kayıtlara göre, Ankara Yenimahalle’de şu anda Armada’nın bulunduğu yerdeki 19 bin 63 metrekarelik bir arsanın bazı ortakları, sahip oldukları payları daha önce imzaladıkları satış vaadi sözleşmesi gereği Hayat Yapı, Abdullah Ekrem Ergün ve Hatice Tuba Akdaş’a devrediyorlar (Ergün ve Akdaş’ın Hayat Yapı ile ilişkileri yok). Hisselerini devredenler ve devir ettikleri paylar şöyle: Salih Bezci 1.906.300’de 4.425 pay, Rifat Hisarcıklıoğlu (TOBB Başkanı) 1.906.300’de 12.450 pay, Ali İhsan Başyazıcıoğlu 1.906.300’de 56.100 pay, Mehmet Sacit Güran 1.906.300’de 1.425 pay, Celal Poyraz 1.906.300’de 7.366 pay. Bu satışın ardından söz konusu gayrimenkulde Hayat Yapı’nın 1.906.300’de 49.320 hissesi oluşuyor (Tapuda arsa büyüklükleri desimetrekare hesabıyla yapıldığı için 1.906.300 toplam paylı arsanın 19.063 metrekare olduğunu anlıyoruz). Bu satışın ardından Hayat Yapı’nın bu arsadaki payı yüzde 2.59 oluyor.

* 125 bin metrekarelik Armada Alışveriş Merkezi, bu devrin ardından Eylül 2002’de kapılarını açıyor. Armada Ankara’nın en önemli çekim merkezi haline geliyor.

* 2 Kasım 2003’te Hayat Yapı, Armada’nın hemen yanındaki başka bir arsadan da pay satın alıyor. 10 bin 43 metrekarelik bu arsanın 3 ortağı (Salih Bezci, Ali İhsan Başyazıcıoğlu, Celal Poyraz) toplam 1.004.300’de 26.954 payını Hayat Yapı’ya satıyor. Böylece Hayat Yapı’nın bu arsadaki payı da yüzde 2.68 oluyor. Satış tapuya şerh ediliyor ve satış bedeli tapu kayıtlarına 41 bin 416 YTL olarak geçiyor. 

 

*Yandaki arsanın tapusu*

RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman NTV’de canlı yayında “Armada’daki yüzde 3.3 hisseyi 41 bin YTL’ye aldık, işte tapusu” derken, gösterdiği tapu Armada’nın yanındaki bu arsanın tapusu. Yani Akman, hem yanlış tapu gösteriyor, hem de yanlış alım bedeli beyan ediyor. Zaten hemen ardından Armada’daki hissenin 41 bin 416 YTL’ye değil 905 bin 597 YTL’ye alındığını Armada yönetimi açıklıyor. Daha sonra Akman,* “yanlış anlaşılmaya yol açmasın”* diyerek Armada hissesinin 905 bin 597 YTL’ye alındığını açıklamak zorunda kalıyor. Halbuki ortada yanlış anlama yok, *“yanlış anlatma”* var.

Armada’nın yayındaki 10 bin 43 metrekarelik arsanın sahipleri (Hayat Yapı’nın yüzde 2.68 pay sahibi olduğu arsa) Koru Yatırım İşletme ve İnşaat Aş adında bir şirket kuruyorlar. şirketin ödenmiş sermayesi 154 bin 64 YTL. şirket daha sonra Ankara 6. Asliye Ticaret Mahkemesi’ne başvurarak *“bilirkişi oluşturulmasını ve arsa değerinin tespitini”* istiyor. Mahkeme arsaya 13 milyon 95 bin 44 YTL değer biçiyor. 

(Tapu kayıtlarına göre Hayat Yapı Kasım 2003’te arsanın yüzde 2.68’ini 41 bin 416 YTL’ye almıştı. Bu durumda arsanın o tarihteki değeri 1 milyon 545 bin 373 YTL’ye geliyor. Mahkeme ise şubat 2006’da aynı arsaya 13.1 milyon YTL değer biçiyor. Yani arsa 2 yıl 4 ay içinde yüzde 750 değer kazanıyor).

Arsanın değer tespiti yapıldıktan sonra, şirket genel kurulu toplanıp sermaye artırımına gidiyor. 154 bin YTL’lik ödenmiş sermayenin üzerine, tüm ortakların onayıyla 10 bin 43 metrekarelik 13.1 milyon YTL’lik arsa da ayni olarak ekleniyor. Ortaklar 308 bin YTL’lik sermaye taahhüdünde bulunuyor ve Koru Yatırım’ın sermayesi 13 milyon 557 bin YTL’ye çıkıyor (Arsanın ayni olarak sermayeye eklenmesi önemli, bu noktaya birazdan geleceğiz).

Koru Yatırım 31 Mart 2007’de yeniden toplanarak bir sermaye artırımı daha yapıyor. Bu kez sermaye 13 milyon 557 bin YTL’den 17 milyon 632 bin 278 YTL’ye yükseltiliyor. Hayat Yapı’nın şirketteki payı küçük bir değişimle yüzde 2.69 oluyor.

4 Nisan 2008’de ise Armada Alışveriş Merkezi’nin sahibi olan Söğütözü Aş olağanüstü genel kurula gidiyor. Gündem Söğütözü’nün devralma yöntemiyle Koru Yatırım’la birleşmesi. Zaten her iki şirketin ortakları da, ortaklık payları da aynı. Genel kurulda 33 milyon 722 bin YTL sermayeye sahip Söğütözü ile 17 milyon 632 bin YTL sermayeli Koru Yatırım, Söğütözü Aş çatısı altında birleşiyor. Söğütözü sermayesi bu yolla 50 milyon 452 bin YTL’ye yükseliyor. İşte Hayat Yapı 1 milyon 661 YTL’lik payla bu şirketin yüzde 3.3 ortağı. Bu şirket 30 dönüm üzerinde 125 bin metrekarelik Armada ile hemen yanındaki 10 bin 43 metrekarelik arsanın sahibi. Bu arsa üzerinde Armada 2’nin 55 bin metrekare kapalı alanlı yeni çarşısı inşa edilecek.

(Dikkatli okurlarımız hemen fark edecektir, iki ayrı arsaya ortaklık-ilki yüzde 2.59, ikincisi yüzde 2.69- nihai durumda Hayat Yapı’nın Söğütözü’ndeki yüzde 3.3’lük payına denk gelmiyor. Aradaki farkın nasıl edinildiğine dair elimizde bulgu yok. Burada iki ihtimal var: Ya arada bir ortaktan hisse alındı. Ya da Hayat Yapı’nın bir arsa ortaklığı daha var. İlk arsanın 19 bin küsur metrekare olması, buna karşılık Koru’nun arsası hariç Armada’nın 30 bin metrekare arsa üzerinde kurulduğunun beyan edilmesi, bu yapıda 11 dönümlük bir arsanın daha bulunması gerektiğini ortaya koyuyor).

*Niye yanlış tapu gösterdi?*

Bir bölümü eksik de olsa, önümüzdeki tablo şu sonuçları ortaya koyuyor:

* Akman NTV’de, Armada’ya ortaklığını açıklarken bilerek yanlış tapu gösterdi. Akman 41 bin 416 YTL’lik bu tapuyu o dönemdeki mal varlığını *“düşük göstermek için”* kullandı.* “Bilerek”* diyoruz çünkü hem tapu hem *“beyan ettiği”* Armada ortaklığını edinme değeri yanlış. Basireti bağlandı yanlış tapu gösterdi diyelim, 41 bin 416 YTL diye açıkladığı ortaklığı bizzat Armada tarafından yalanlanıp 905 bin 597 YTL olarak düzeltildi. Yani tapuyu yanlış göstermiş bile olsa, 25 yıldır ticaret hayatının içindeyim diyen birinin 905 bin YTL’lik ödemeyi 41 bin YTL diye hatırlaması pek mümkün değil. Aynı anda iki yanlış beyanda *“kasıt”* aramak doğal bir düşünce tarzı.

* Akman’ın gösterdiği 41 bin 416 YTL’lik tapunun da geçerliliği yok. üünkü arsanın sahipleri, arsayı ayni sermaye olarak koyup, Koru Yatırım’ın hissedarı oldular. Arsanın tapusu şirkete geçti, arsanın eski sahiplerine arsadaki paylarına oranla Koru Yatırım’ın hisse senetleri verildi. Koru Yatırım daha sonra Söğütözü’yle birleşti. Ortada ne Akman’ın gösterdiği hisseli tapu, ne bu tapu sermaye gösterilip kurulan şirket var. Akman, hiçbir geçerliliği olmayan bir belgeyle Armada hisselerini alış değerini düşük göstermeye çalıştı.

* Hayat Yapı’da eşi ortak olan Hasan Hüseyin Ceylan’ın VATAN’a yaptığı açıklamalarda da ilginç bir nokta var. Ceylan *“Kira geliri elde ediyoruz. Masraflar çıktıktan sonra şirkete ayda 20-25 bin YTL kalıyor”* demişti. Oysa Söğütözü bir anonim şirket. Yani elde ettiği karın ortaklarına intikali tüm Aş’lerde olduğu gibi* temettü dağıtımı yoluyla* olmalı. 


...

----------

